# help to find battery date please.



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I have a supposedly brand new Numax leisure battery.

Stamped on the top of the case is the following B0612277D08.

Is this indicative of the date of manufacture, and if so, can anybody decipher.

I think the battery is duff, I also suspect it isn't brand spankers.

Any assistance gratefully received.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Anybody?

I've trawled the net, but the only relevant page didn't tie in with the above code.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I looked earlier and probably found the same sort of references that you came across. It would seem to be common to label them in the US and use an almost standard code but that doesn't seem to be the case in the UK.

However, looking at the US system I just wondered if the first three characters give the manufacture date? B for February and 06 being 2006. Then I wondered if the D08 was a 'shelf life' date (April 2008)?

Although I used to sell batteries a few years ago I don't know whether they were date coded. I was hoping that someone more knowledgable might come along.

Is it possible to contact Numax and ask them directly?

JohnW


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hi John, thanks for responding.

If nobody on here knows, then I'll do as you suggest and ring Numax.

Trouble is, everybody seems to use these automated switchboards now, guaranteed to sour my mood for the day.


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Mikeyv, couldn't you ask the 'dealer' for the guarantee card that comes with all new batteries ?

Just a thought


Rgds Chris


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

drfcchris said:


> Hi Mikeyv, couldn't you ask the 'dealer' for the guarantee card that comes with all new batteries ?
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Rgds Chris


It came as part of the deal on a caravan Chris, and there was no separate card with the documentation pack, just a mention on the overall invoice, indicative perhaps that it isn't new.

I'll be visiting the dealer this weekend with a view to getting a replacement battery - I'll make sure I ask for a guarantee card.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Just to close this thread off tidily, having rung the UK distributors, Manbat, it would seem that unless you have the sticker with the date circled on your Numax battery, then it's not possible to date it from any other numbers that might be stamped on the casing.

If anybody knows different, feel free to correct me. :?


----------

